# Specialized Will Begin Consumer Direct Bike Sales February 1



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm sure Specialized dealers will be PISSED!


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Saw the article last week. Maybe an option bike mans. trying out to see if the concept gets widespread “traction”. Some already ship direct-not sure how those that have low mech. skills i.e put on some pedals, will handle this.

A good LBS is so great. In my area, most LBSs are weak or closed. Had a a great mech, and he faded out to another job and no side bike work. Made me-up my game. As they say, C’est La Vie.


----------



## Josh Patterson (Apr 29, 2007)

shrubs said:


> Saw the article last week. Maybe an option bike mans. trying out to see if the concept gets widespread “traction”. Some already ship direct-not sure how those that have low mech. skills i.e put on some pedals, will handle this.
> 
> A good LBS is so great. In my area, most LBSs are weak or closed. Had a a great mech, and he faded out to another job and no side bike work. Made me-up my game. As they say, C’est La Vie.


I'm very interested to see how this business model plays out in the coming years. 

It could be the best of both worlds, many skilled home mechanics who know what they want can cut out the shop and go direct. This could be great for riders who want the latest and greatest as soon as it launches. Recreational and novice riders who need guidance can still get assistance at their local Specialized dealer. At least, this is the rationale that Specialized is probably working from. 

But...

It could also be the worst of both worlds. Specialized's pricing is unlikely to decline to make it competitive with brands like Canyon, which are entirely consumer direct. Specialized may also lose independent retailers as they look for partners that offer better terms and larger profit margins. 

My best guess is that a decade from now all Specialized retailers will be owned by Specialized and function like concept stores.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Specialized Goes Direct – The Cycling Independent


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Sorry but my glass is 1/2 empty today.


----------



## matthewkarlhess (10 mo ago)

I just ordered a Stumpy pro from Specialized for at home delivery. Couldn’t have been more disappointed. They supply generic instructions for “mountain or active” bike. When spending $8k on a bike I’d expect assembly instructions tailored to the bike. Specialized really dropped the ball here. The videos and paper instruction are near useless. As well, the rear derailleur wasn’t set up properly. LBS said they could rebuild it for $100. Customer service at Specialized has been impossible to get a hold of – both email and phone. They don't pick up and don't respond. Bike is going back immediately and I will support my LBS – just wish they had the inventory.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

matthewkarlhess said:


> I just ordered a Stumpy pro from Specialized for at home delivery. Couldn’t have been more disappointed. They supply generic instructions for “mountain or active” bike. When spending $8k on a bike I’d expect assembly instructions tailored to the bike. Specialized really dropped the ball here. The videos and paper instruction are near useless. As well, the rear derailleur wasn’t set up properly. LBS said they could rebuild it for $100. Customer service at Specialized has been impossible to get a hold of – both email and phone. They don't pick up and don't respond. Bike is going back immediately and I will support my LBS – just wish they had the inventory.


Thanks. I always appreciate reading bike related reviews on Road Bike Review. 

Not being snarky… These posts are helpful, negative or positive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

matthewkarlhess said:


> I just ordered a Stumpy pro from Specialized for at home delivery. Couldn’t have been more disappointed. They supply generic instructions for “mountain or active” bike. When spending $8k on a bike I’d expect assembly instructions tailored to the bike. Specialized really dropped the ball here. The videos and paper instruction are near useless. As well, the rear derailleur wasn’t set up properly. LBS said they could rebuild it for $100. Customer service at Specialized has been impossible to get a hold of – both email and phone. They don't pick up and don't respond. Bike is going back immediately and I will support my LBS – just wish they had the inventory.


Sorry for your loss. Too bad you're a first-time poster, otherwise I might have some confidence in the veracity of your story, and link-it as a cautionary tale. Oh, well......


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

matthewkarlhess said:


> I just ordered a Stumpy pro from Specialized for at home delivery. Couldn’t have been more disappointed. They supply generic instructions for “mountain or active” bike. When spending $8k on a bike I’d expect assembly instructions tailored to the bike. Specialized really dropped the ball here. The videos and paper instruction are near useless. As well, the rear derailleur wasn’t set up properly. LBS said they could rebuild it for $100. Customer service at Specialized has been impossible to get a hold of – both email and phone. They don't pick up and don't respond. Bike is going back immediately and I will support my LBS – just wish they had the inventory.


If one is going to buy a bike on line one should really have the chops to assemble and tune it up ones self.


----------

